# '17 LT Coolant aroma when car is cold



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nothing on mine.

Looks like the air intake is, again, right over the coolant bottle. Do you smell anything around the coolant tank when you notice said smell?


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

Haven't smelled under the hood yet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AuditorBill said:


> Haven't smelled under the hood yet.


Do so. This will separate the engine bay from the cabin HVAC system.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

AuditorBill said:


> Anybody else getting this? I've heard and read about it on Gen 1 but not Gen 2.


I might be, if what I am experiencing is the same.
What I notice is that if my car idles (after just being started) in the garage for a minute or two, and I slowly pull out, I smell coolant. Fresh coolant. With my gen 1, that coolant smell was a maple syrup smell like the coolant was dripping on hot surfaces.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

SilverCruzer said:


> I might be, if what I am experiencing is the same.
> What I notice is that if my car idles (after just being started) in the garage for a minute or two, and I slowly pull out, I smell coolant. Fresh coolant. With my gen 1, that coolant smell was a maple syrup smell like the coolant was dripping on hot surfaces.


I have it on my Gen 2. Dealer checked for leaks and measured fluid, and there's no loss. They're stumped.

Will try smelling engine bay.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't noticed anything.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

bbelnap said:


> I have it on my Gen 2. Dealer checked for leaks and measured fluid, and there's no loss. They're stumped.
> 
> Will try smelling engine bay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


With coolant, it just takes a very small amount to cause an odor whether it be fresh coolant, or some that leaks on a manifold and cooks. They're not likely to find a low level right away.
With my gen 1, it was after months of driving with a leaky pump that they (and me ) finally noticed a detectable low amount by checking.
This may be an issue we all write about for some time before its verified by GM.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

So far, based on what is posted, ie, odor cold, no loss of coolant, I'm inclined the think you might be picking up on new plastic outgassing.

The odor is near the floor, once started the fan moves interior air around, you pick up the scent.
Since the cooling system has no pressure for several minutes after a cold start, and cold coolant is somewhat odorless, I'm thinking the outgas odor is being interpreted as something else....in this case, coolant.

My thoughts,
Rob


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

Robby said:


> So far, based on what is posted, ie, odor cold, no loss of coolant, I'm inclined the think you might be picking up on new plastic outgassing.
> 
> The odor is near the floor, once started the fan moves interior air around, you pick up the scent.
> Since the cooling system has no pressure for several minutes after a cold start, and cold coolant is somewhat odorless, I'm thinking the outgas odor is being interpreted as something else....in this case, coolant.
> ...


I've had mine for a year now. Would the off gassing last this long?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bbelnap said:


> I've had mine for a year now. Would the off gassing last this long?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


I guess it depends on how much and what type of plastics are in there.......that and we interpret odor differently.
Thinking back, I had purchased a new GTO in 06.
Something about the smell of the leather seats hit me wrong......very wrong.....anyone else who rode with me, when asked, did not find any unusual odor present.
I found it so disagreeable I traded the car in after three months. Another car nut acquaintance purchased it and loved it.

Just an example of how we respond to certain smells.

If you aren't loosing any fluids, it likely is a plastic odor....not just hard plastic either.....seat foam, nylon carpets, etcetera all have their own, long lasting, smell.

Rob


----------

